# Best price for roamio plus w/lifetime-- labor day sale?



## ba77 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi. I am new here. I am new to tivo actually. 

I am looking into buying my first tivo. I want to get the Roamio Plus w/ lifetime but its proving to be quite the investment. 

I see a few different codes and methods to getting the best price so I was wondering what a good price to aim for would be.

I wanted to know if anyone knows if they are offering a labor day sale?

I have an old tivo someone gave me (2nd generation they said). I was wondering if calling about activating it would get me a better price?

Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

See the following:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10218634#post10218634
You should spend the extra $100 and get the Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime for $699 + cost of code.

The TiVo Labor Day sale is just $50 Off retail w/ Promo Code KICKOFF at checkout at tivo.com. Offer ends September 1, 2014.


----------



## ba77 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks! I will have to look at what the difference between the pro and the plus is. 
Who are the code sellers? I won't get in trouble later for buying this code?



CoxInPHX said:


> See the following:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10218634#post10218634
> You should spend the extra $100 and get the Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime for $699 + cost of code.
> 
> The TiVo Labor Day sale is just $50 Off retail w/ Promo Code KICKOFF at checkout at tivo.com. Offer ends September 1, 2014.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

ba77 said:


> Thanks! I will have to look at what the difference between the pro and the plus is.


Just the size of the HD. If you don't mind upgrading it yourself, the Plus is the better buy (and you can go straight to 4TB).


> Who are the code sellers? I won't get in trouble later for buying this code?


Just search eBay for "tivo discount" or similar. And I'm not aware of anyone having issues with codes from established eBay sellers.

And be aware that they more often than not accept reasonable "Make Offer"s.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

If you are going to order some TiVo Mini boxes as well, you should wait until next month to order these. TiVo will be doing something on the pricing for these.


----------



## ba77 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have read that you can get $100 off lifetime membership code on another thread. Do you know if it's still valid? With the $299 roamio plus I think it would end up costing the same as the one with the code.


----------



## Ikrion (Aug 31, 2014)

TazExprez said:


> If you are going to order some TiVo Mini boxes as well, you should wait until next month to order these. TiVo will be doing something on the pricing for these.


Do you know what kind of deal?


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Ikrion said:


> Do you know what kind of deal?


I have no idea. This was posted in a thread in the TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion sub forum. Click here to see the thread.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ba77 said:


> I have read that you can get $100 off lifetime membership code on another thread. Do you know if it's still valid? With the $299 roamio plus I think it would end up costing the same as the one with the code.


If you are referring to the "PLSR" code to get $100 off lifetime service, it is very likely that code still works. That code has been around for a very long time and lots of people on this forum (myself included) have used it. It seems to be a permanent discount code with no expiration date. If it does ever stop working, I'm sure someone would post about it here.


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

I took care of this today. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Romasurus (Aug 31, 2014)

If you happen to be a Veteran or on active duty, TIVO has a VETERAN promotion. ROAMIO PRO for $199.00 but you have to take the service for 2 years at $19.99. Still a great deal. Mine was just delivered Thursday.


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everybody again for all the pointers -- I've got my whole house set up now ( Roamio Plus with 3 Minis) and it's a joy to behold. I have a combination MoCA and ethernet set up. There's a part of the house that is very difficult to run wire to ( luckily, in previous years the cable company ran an underground line to the back part). So for that part, MoCA. The rest of the house, ethernet.

And they work great. Bravo.


----------

